# Cracking RSA: Supercomputer wanted



## Fourstaff (Nov 9, 2010)

So, one of my tutors told us that we can either crack his key, or we can finish the project. Well, I want an easy way out so can anyone with a supercomputer factorise the number for me? Number we are talking is: 160 digits I believe. 

7823445407949925252516952959603663363759565065213243539144686925012567049413798634116058539700325978831844466909241650643702088625525642002090404962143815108959


----------



## Red_Machine (Nov 9, 2010)

I work for a company that uses RSA SecurID.  Therefore I cannot condone this.


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 9, 2010)

I am still going to finish the project anyway, getting the key is a bonus for me.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 9, 2010)

Hmmmm in essence 1280 bit integer on Asymetrical KSA?  If thats correct, working on that basis, your better off doing the work, otherwise you are looking at serious time, as an example, to break a 700 integar RSA key, in 2007 it took 400 computers working in tandem 11 months, working on that theory on a 1280 bit integer, to get the job done in say a month, would take you just under 8,000 computers


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 9, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> Hmmmm in essence 1280 bit integar on Asymetrical KSA?  If thats correct, working on that basis, your better off doing the work, otherwise you are looking at serious time, as an example, to break a 700 integar RSA key, in 2007 it took 400 computers working in tandem 11 months, working on that theory on a 1280 bit integar, to get the job done in say a month, would take you just inder 8,000 computers



Nah, a bit simpler than that. Just factorise the number above. I need it within 3 weeks though. 

[grammar nazi] 
Its integ*e*r
[/grammar nazi]


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 9, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> Nah, a bit simpler than that. Just factorise the number above. I need it within 3 weeks though.
> 
> [grammar nazi]
> Its integ*e*r
> [/grammar nazi]



Not so sure it's simpler because you have the key.... well obviously it is but my point was that a 1400 bit integ*e*r is not twice as hard to crack as a 700 bit, it's actually more like 25 times as hard, so despite actually having the key, I would still think that 3 weeks is optimistic...... what you studying?


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 9, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> Not so sure it's simpler because you have the key.... well obviously it is but my point was that a 1400 bit integ*e*r is not twice as hard to crack as a 700 bit, it's actually more like 25 times as hard, so despite actually having the key, I would still think that 3 weeks is optimistic...... what you studying?



Maths :shadedshu I understand what you mean, the cracking scale logarithmically which is what makes the RSA encryption so powerful. 3 weeks is not optimistic if you have access to a supercomputer (hence the title )

Tesla works too, if there are any graphical hackers hint: PVTCaboose :hint

For the first time in my life I feel that my computer is too slow. D:


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 9, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> Maths :shadedshu I understand what you mean, the cracking scale logarithmically which is what makes the RSA encryption so powerful. 3 weeks is not optimistic if you have access to a supercomputer (hence the title )
> 
> Tesla works too, if there are any graphical hackers hint: PVTCaboose :hint
> 
> For the first time in my life I feel that my computer is too slow. D:



Shit.... heavy maths!  My youngest daughter is doing Computer forensics and ethical hacking..... thats my girl!


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 9, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> Shit.... heavy maths!  My youngest daughter is doing Computer forensics and ethical hacking..... thats my girl!



Heavy maths is not shit, its THE shit!  Good for your younger daughter to do some ethical hacking, perhaps she can lend me some power?  

Most of the maths I am going to study is going to be statistics based though, these "little" things are what my tutors said that all mathematicians should have. And that's 2 years worth of "little" things.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 9, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> Heavy maths is not shit, its THE shit!  Good for your younger daughter to do some ethical hacking, perhaps she can lend me some power?
> 
> Most of the maths I am going to study is going to be statistics based though, these "little" things are what my tutors said that all mathematicians should have. And that's 2 years worth of "little" things.



Lol, some friends of mine have a son who just finished a maths degree in the summer, he is working in Game now as a sales assistant!


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 9, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> Lol, some friends of mine have a son who just finished a maths degree in the summer, he is working in Game now as a sales assistant!



Well, maths is a "do it or die" degree, if you are good, shitloads of cash come your way from banks and places like that. If not, well enjoy being a sales assistant. My backup plan is being a teacher, so I think I will be fine.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 9, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> Well, maths is a "do it or die" degree, if you are good, shitloads of cash come your way from banks and places like that. If not, well enjoy being a sales assistant. My backup plan is being a teacher, so I think I will be fine.



Excellent choice! ..... "those that can - teach", I spend my life working with schools and teachers, much more fun than banks, I am an accountant also but I lost the will to live doing that.


----------



## qubit (Nov 9, 2010)

It sounds like you want to use BOINC or similar to get people around the world to join you in doing it. It won't be easy though.

For example, I can't just have the number and start cracking it. What program do I use? How do I know when I have a valid result etc.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 9, 2010)

qubit said:


> It sounds like you want to use BOINC or similar to get people around the world to join you in doing it. It won't be easy though.
> 
> For example, I can't just have the number and start cracking it. What program do I use? How do I know when I have a valid result etc.



it can be done in "C" and "VBA" I beleive at the programming level, but much easier if you can get the programme already lol.

http://www.di-mgt.com.au/crypto.html#dhvb


----------



## wahdangun (Nov 28, 2010)

so we should start cracking@fourstaff project lol


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 28, 2010)

wahdangun said:


> so we should start cracking@fourstaff project lol



Deadline is 2 days away, even with all the crunching power in TPU it will be extremely hard.


----------



## MohawkAngel (Nov 28, 2010)

By curiosity how do you decrypt a code like that ? whats the program needed? how does it works ?


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 28, 2010)

MohawkAngel said:


> By curiosity how do you decrypt a code like that ? whats the program needed? how does it works ?



You can use any programming language to write a program to decrypt the code, and then just factorise it. The number is (ideally) made of 2 prime numbers.


----------



## MohawkAngel (Nov 28, 2010)

Thats chinese for me since i never done that. s there any programs already written somewhere i could get to do it and a Read-it-first manual to understand how its working ?


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 28, 2010)

Just search the internets, there are plenty of articles on that topic.


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 28, 2010)

For me that's scary.

Just finish the project


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 28, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> For me that's scary.
> 
> Just finish the project



Indeed: my email address translates to 8986242217...... (42 digits long). Putting finishing touches to my project right now. I wish those crunchers helped me though. Too late now.


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 28, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> Indeed: my email address translates to 8986242217...... (42 digits long). Putting finishing touches to my project right now. I wish those crunchers helped me though. Too late now.



If I knew how I would have helped... sure it's too late?


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 28, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> If I knew how I would have helped... sure it's too late?



yes, its too late (I have already completed my project anyways). Its my fault for not bumping it up  And I believe that searching for a cure for cancer is more worth it than helping some random student legally cheat the system.

Will make sure I take my daily bump to inform you guys(and girls) next time I need crunching power.

Edit: Project's done, thank you all for taking a look (and wisely decided that its not worth your time and electricity )


----------



## leojay (Nov 29, 2010)

I know I'm late
78234454079499252525169529596036633637595650652132
PRIME FACTOR: 2
PRIME FACTOR: 2
PRIME FACTOR: 3
PRIME FACTOR: 3
PRIME FACTOR: 3
PRIME FACTOR: 11
PRIME FACTOR: 127
PRIME FACTOR: 142412783
PRIME FACTOR: 4803347999
PRIME FACTOR: 24345658448795743
PRIME FACTOR: 31136037697

43539144686925012567049413798634116058539700325978
PRIME FACTOR: 2
PRIME FACTOR: 2109779600209
PRIME FACTOR: 10318410672520465385563463422309275421

83184446690924165064370208862552564200209040496214
PRIME FACTOR: 2
PRIME FACTOR: 83
PRIME FACTOR: 1193
PRIME FACTOR: 8737833906018705421
PRIME FACTOR: 48071737042468673122977893

3815108959
PRIME FACTOR: 71
PRIME FACTOR: 53733929


----------



## temp02 (Nov 29, 2010)

*leojay* it's not that simple, the numbers he wrote are one single number, TPU forum usually adds spaces on long words.
Still that was a good effort


----------



## wahdangun (Nov 29, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> Deadline is 2 days away, even with all the crunching power in TPU it will be extremely hard.



don't ever underestimate the power of TPUers lol, if we can unite maybe we can even crack nasa code lol


----------



## Muhad (Nov 30, 2010)

Maybe this puppy can help ... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Connection_Machine


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 30, 2010)

Updates! 

Some smart kid managed to crack the code  It took 64 i7 860's equipped with Quadro NVS290 over the weekend to crunch out the code, embarrassing our in-house RSA expert and made the computing dept happy. That key is 512bit, so all of you people who uses flimsy 512bit encryptions should expect their bank pin numbers to be cracked by some rich kid over the weekend. So, yeah, based on the amount of processing power it takes, this is well beyond TPU's crunching power (taking to account the amount of code optimisation needed for the program). 

Quadro 290 is weak http://www.nvidia.com/object/IO_14605.html


----------



## Kreij (Nov 30, 2010)

64 machines running in parallel?


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 30, 2010)

Kreij said:


> 64 machines running in parallel?



Yup. Dont know how he set that up though.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 30, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> Yup. Dont know how he set that up though.



where did he get that kind of power all in one room? did he use a computer lab?


----------



## Steevo (Nov 30, 2010)

cloud computing is rentable from microsoft among other places.


Or there are software cloud LAN setups available on the internet. All you need is a powerful network somewhere and access to it. He might have used the college network itself, sign in to one terminal and load the program to run in the background, then another, and so on. Or perhaps just loaded it from the server, or hijacked some large box stores computers or laptops.


Lots of possibilities.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 30, 2010)

Steevo said:


> cloud computing is rentable from microsoft among other places.
> 
> 
> Or there are software cloud LAN setups available on the internet. All you need is a powerful network somewhere and access to it. He might have used the college network itself, sign in to one terminal and load the program to run in the background, then another, and so on. Or perhaps just loaded it from the server, or hijacked some large box stores computers or laptops.
> ...



exactly, which is why i asked the question.


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 30, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> where did he get that kind of power all in one room? did he use a computer lab?



Yup. Our computer lab (for mathematics) comes with all those i7's other computer labs come with puny Core 2 duos  He rented the whole room over the weekend.


----------



## wahdangun (Dec 1, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> Updates!
> 
> Some smart kid managed to crack the code  It took 64 i7 860's equipped with Quadro NVS290 over the weekend to crunch out the code, embarrassing our in-house RSA expert and made the computing dept happy. That key is 512bit, so all of you people who uses flimsy 512bit encryptions should expect their bank pin numbers to be cracked by some rich kid over the weekend. So, yeah, based on the amount of processing power it takes, this is well beyond TPU's crunching power (taking to account the amount of code optimisation needed for the program).
> 
> Quadro 290 is weak http://www.nvidia.com/object/IO_14605.html



waw what an immense of power, and thats just a whole lab computer in your collage !!!!!

but i think TPU have more than 64 core i7 computer


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 1, 2010)

wahdangun said:


> waw what an immense of power, and thats just a whole lab computer in your collage !!!!!
> 
> but i think TPU have more than 64 core i7 computer



Probs, but you will also need people to code for it efficiently, and then there is a server needed to set up like WCG, etc etc. Too much work IMHO.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 1, 2010)

do you know how many keys per second were tested by his setup?


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 1, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> do you know how many keys per second were tested by his setup?



Nope, the lecturer refused to comment further.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 1, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> Nope, the lecturer refused to comment further.



hrm. well then i don't buy it. i think the dude gave the lecturer old lefty for a passing grade.


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 1, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> hrm. well then i don't buy it. i think the dude gave the lecturer old lefty for a passing grade.



He is also my personal tutor, and personally, I don't think he would lie to us. Especially after he said that, he was commenting about how the Number Theory expert owes him lots of beers (with a smile).


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 1, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> He is also my personal tutor, and personally, I don't think he would lie to us. Especially after he said that, he was commenting about how the Number Theory expert owes him lots of beers (with a smile).



well if one of his students single handedly cracked that kind of encryption over the weekend then i think as proof he should tell people how many key tests per second the program did.


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 1, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> well if one of his students single handedly cracked that kind of encryption over the weekend then i think as proof he should tell people how many key tests per second the program did.



I will come back to you when I meet him again, which is in 2 weeks time. Computer test next week, and he will be invigilating, so I will not meet him next week. I don't think he knows the number of key tests per second either, because he only asked for the numbers, not the method (hence I asked help from TPU).


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 1, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> Updates!
> 
> Some smart kid managed to crack the code  It took 64 i7 860's equipped with Quadro NVS290 over the weekend to crunch out the code, embarrassing our in-house RSA expert and made the computing dept happy. That key is 512bit, so all of you people who uses flimsy 512bit encryptions should expect their bank pin numbers to be cracked by some rich kid over the weekend. So, yeah, based on the amount of processing power it takes, this is well beyond TPU's crunching power (taking to account the amount of code optimisation needed for the program).
> 
> Quadro 290 is weak http://www.nvidia.com/object/IO_14605.html



correction the big members of TPU (not just PC wise but the established members) combined have more processing power then that.


----------

